# AMD System mit nvidia GPU?



## AwesomeGuy (24. November 2014)

Hallo

ich möchte einen PC zusammenstellen und möchte mal Fragen ob es problemlos funktioniert in einem AMD System eine Nvidia GPU zu betreiben?

folgendes System habe ich gerade erstellt:

*AMD FX-6300, CPU
MS-TECH CA-0130, Gehäuse
ASUS M5A97 R2.0, Mainboard
Edimax EW-7612PIn, WLAN-Adapter
Western Digital WD10EFRX 1 TB, Festplatte
G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333, Arbeitsspeicher
....alles von alternat.de

*Der PC soll für meine Freundin sein. Es wird Internet genutzt meist und bissl gespielt, aber keine HighEnd Games...Worms,PoolNation, Tomb Raider(brauchen keine Topoptik!)Die vorhandene Nvidia soll eigebaut werden*.
*


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2014)

natürlich funktioniert das nicht, wenn die beiden Prozessoren sich in dem System erkennen, strecken die ihre Fühler aus und bekämpfen sich, da die sich ja auch nicht ins Fleisch schneiden würden, täten die Systzem einwandfrei funktionieren


----------



## AwesomeGuy (24. November 2014)

versteh ich nich was du mit deinem weniger hilreichen beitrag ausdrücken willst...klingt nach belustigung

 gibt auch menschen die weniger ahnung haben von dem ganzen.


----------



## Typhalt (24. November 2014)

Des Funktioniert natürlich problemlos. Allerdings sind die CPU´s von AMD schlecht, weshalb ich an deiner stelle zu Intel greifen würde 


EDIT: Wobei des bei den geringen anforderungen eigentlich auch egal ist, denke ich


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2014)

Dass Nvidia und AMD sich nicht "vertragen", oder auch AMD-Grafikkarten und Intel-CPUs, ist ein uraltes Märchen. Das ist schon seit vielen Jahren Null Problem - es war nur mal kurzzeitig ein Problem, als die ersten Onboard-Grafikchips rauskamen. Da waren dann in den Treibern zB fürs Nvidia-Board auch normale Nvidia-Grafiktreiber mit drin, die wiederum in Einzelfällen sich mit AMD-Grafikkarten "stritten", oder bei nem AMD-Board mit Onbaordgrafik halt die AMD-Treiber mit ner Nvidia-Karte. Aber das war echt nur ganz früher mal kurz so, und auch da nur sehr selten.

Ansonsten ist das Null Problem, was Du allein schon daran erkennst, dass viele AMD-Boards auch SLI beherrschen, was ja "2 Grafikkarten koppeln" von Nvidia ist  


Nebenbei: ich würde auch überlegen, ob man nicht lieber nen core i3 nimmt. Der FX-6300 ist allerdings halt etwas günstiger - wenn es auf 20-30€ ankommt und man nicht in 1-2 Jahren noch NUR die CPU mal aufrüsten will, ist der AMD-Prozessor okay.


----------



## AwesomeGuy (24. November 2014)

aber der AMD hat doch 6 Kerne und ein i3 doch nur 4 oder 2....wieso sollte der AMD dann schlechter sein


----------



## svd (24. November 2014)

Naja, das ist nun mal kein "Prozessorquartett", wo sechs Kerne automatisch vier übertrumpfen. 

Sonst könntest du ja meinen, dass "Prinz Goro", seiner vier Arme wegen, einen hervorragenden Sekretär abgeben müsse. 
In der Praxis sieht es so aus, dass er an jeder Hand nur drei Finger hat. Und die gängigen Tastaturen nun mal auf zwei Arme und zehn Finger ausgelegt sind.
Was ihn letztendlich langsamer tippen lässt, als so ziemlich jeden Herausforderer von der Erde...

Bei einem "PC für die Freundin" würde ich außerdem, sofern sie kein Hardwarecrack ist, auch darauf achten, dass er möglichst unkompliziert im Alltagsgebrauch ist.
Der Core i3 bietet da, direkt aus der Schachtel, eine sehr hohe Leistung in Spielen, hat den leiseren Intel Standardkühler, ist sparsamer, sitzt auf dem Mainboard mit dem moderneren Chipsatz
und könnte später (ich bezweifle aber, dass das je nötig wäre) sogar durch einen Core-i7 ersetzt werden.

Der FX-6300 ist ein sehr interessanter Prozessor, finde ich. Im Schnitt ist er dem Core i3 durchaus ebenbürtig. Da liegt auch das Problem. "Im Schnitt" heißt hier nämlich der
Vergleich über den *gesamten möglichen* Anwendungsbereich. Wo er dem Core i3 in zB gut parallelisierten Anwendungen davonlaufen kann, hinkt er gerade im Bereich Spiele hinterher.
Außerdem würde ich ihm auf jeden Fall einen anderen Kühler spendieren. Was den Preis um gute 20€ erhöht, den FX-6300, im Endeffekt, mindestens genauso teuer wie den i3 macht.
Für seinen Sockel AM3+ gibt es eigentlich keine Aufrüstmöglichkeit mehr. (Ich hielte es nämlich für wenig sinnvoll, einen Sechskerner durch einen Achtkerner zu ersetzen.)
Auch hier wäre ein Aufrüsten zu seinen Lebzeiten zwar wohl nie notwendig, aber er böte da ja nicht mal eine (sinnvolle!) Option.

Hardwareenthusiasten würde ich sofort zum FX-6300 raten. Gutes Mainboard, fetten Kühler drauf, den Takt bis zum geht nicht mehr hochjagen, mit einer schnellen Grafikkarte paaren
und seinen Spaß haben. 
(Manchmal geht es nicht nur um reine Benchmarkergebnisse und Zahlen, sondern um die Beziehung zu seiner Hardware. Darum stecken Leute Unmengen an 
Geld in ihren Golfklassewagen, anstatt sich gleich was "Gescheites" zu kaufen.  )
Und falls in Zukunft tatsächlich die Anzahl der Threads an Bedeutung gewinnt, kann der FX genauso davon profitieren, wie der Xeon. Wenn auch, verständlicherweise, nicht im selben Ausmaß.

Wer das Innere seines PCs so wenig wie möglich sehen möchte, lieber auf "Einschalten und dat Ding soll einfach nur laufen" Wert legt, greift besser zum Core i3.


----------



## xSonic (24. November 2014)

i7 ist zum Spielen nicht nötig, jeder i5 reicht locker zum Spielen. Das EINZIGE das ein i7 bietet ist nur für Programmierer nützlich die auf Kernen programmieren, ansonsten reicht ein i5 101% aus.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2014)

AwesomeGuy schrieb:


> aber der AMD hat doch 6 Kerne und ein i3 doch nur 4 oder 2....wieso sollte der AMD dann schlechter sein



Weil der technisch ganz anders aufgebaut ist, auch auf älterer Technik basiert. Und Takt sowie Kerne spielten schon immer nur innerhalb der gleichen Modellserie eine Rolle, genau wie bei Grafikkarten. Du kannst aber nicht einfach über Kerne und Takt die Leistung bestimmen im Vergleich zu anderen CPU-Familien, schon gar nicht "AMD, alt" und "Intel, modern". 

Ein LKW mit 600PS und 12 Zylindern ist ja auch nicht schneller als ein 6Zylinder Golf mit 150 PS  

Die modernen Core i3 sind halt hocheffizient, beherrschen pro Kern auch 2 "Threads", d.h. sie sind quasi Vierkerner. Und wenn man sich die Tests ansieht, sind die halt im Schnitt etwas schneller als ein FX-6300er, obwohl die Kernzahl geringer sind. Es ist aber kein großer Unterschied, kann je nach dem auch doch pro AMD ausfallen - daher kann man den FX-6300 durchaus nehmen, auch weil er was günstiger ist


----------



## AwesomeGuy (24. November 2014)

merci für die antworten...

ich muss lachen, den ganzen abend gehts bei uns schon wegen eines PCs....der eigentliche Grund ist das ihrt aktueller PC netmehr an geht.
Ging damit los das er immer beim Video..YT usw... abstürzte. 
Das nervt halt...daher eigentlich ein neuer PC obwohl eigentlich nicht benötigt. Wir wissen allerdings nicht an was die abstürze liegen so ohne Bluescreen usw...einfach aus geht er.

jedenfalls gibts noch ne alternative an CPU die ich in erwägung ziehen..undzwar der AMD FX 8320E
http://snogard.de/produkte/AMD/CPUAMDFX8320E/AMD%AE+FX-8320E+3.2GHz+Black+Edition.html

alternativ haben wir diese 2 Intelsysteme gefunden:

KCH-Computer - Intel i5-4690 (8GB, 1TB, GeForce GTX-750 OC, DVD-Brenner)

KCH-Computer - Intel i7-4790 (8GB, 1TB, Radeon R7 260X OC, DVD-Brenner)

was könnt ihr zu den beiden sagen? welcher wäre von beiden zu empfehlen? ich tendiere eher zu i5 mit nvidia....


PS: dieses ganze Hardware wirr warr nervt echt....ich weis schon warum ich mir ne xboxOne nächstes Jahre kaufen werde


----------



## svd (24. November 2014)

Ein FX Prozessor zum YouTuben und ab und zu spielen? Das war doch ein wenig übertrieben. 

Ich glaube, der Core i3 würde optimal zum Nutzungsverhalten deiner Freundin passen. 
Sehr flott unter Windows, mit einer fetten Grafikkarte aber trotzdem in der Lage, selbst Assassin's Creed Unity zu packen...

Die beiden KomplettPCs sind sehr unausgewogen zusammengestellt.

Ein toller Core i5, mit dem billigsten Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard, die GTX750 dürfte ruhig eine Ti sein, das vermutlich nicht sehr hochwertige Netzteil ließe ein Upgrade 
auf eine schnellere AMD Karte wohl nicht zu.

Dann hast du einen tollen Core i7, ordentliches Mainboard, aber gerade die günstigste Grafikkarte, die wir Gamern empfehlen würden. Ein "richtiges" "Gaming" Netzteil mit
950W würde auch zwei Drittel eines Core i7 kosten. Sodass du davon ausgehen kannst, dass dieses hier ein Blender ist.

Hier hat der User iPol0nski zwei Systeme zusammengestellt, die gut passen würden. Nicht übertrieben für den Desktop und Office Betrieb, also keine brach liegende Leistung,
was angesichts des Peis- und Leistungsverfall bei Hardware immer ein Jammer ist, aber genug Power, um Spiele mit durchaus hohen Einstellungen zu spielen.

edit: Ach ja, die Grafikkarte ist ja schon vorhanden? Dann kannst du die Grafikkarten freilich weglassen. Stattdessen vlt sogar eine SSD einbauen, um den Komfort in
Windows deutlich zu steigern.

edit2: Hmm, wenn der PC einfach so ausgeht, würde ich den CPU Kühler oder das Netzteil verdächtigen. Ist der Lüfter/Kühler verstaubt oder die Wärmeleitpaste ausgetrocknet, könnte der Prozessor deswegen überhitzen und sich deshalb, als Selbstschutzmaßnahme, ausschalten.
Oder das Netzteil ist nicht in Ordnung und liefert bei Belastung nicht mehr den notwendigen Saft.
Naja, vlt hilft ja mal reingucken und saubermachen.


----------



## AwesomeGuy (24. November 2014)

hast das mit YT falsch verstanden, ihr aktueller PC kackt immer ab beim Film gucken...

SSD will sie nicht. Grafikkarte die vorhanden is is eine gt440

....ja aber i3 hat 2kerne nur plus HyperThreading....ein i5 hat 4 kerne und HT folglich ist der i5 besser als der i3....soll ja auch bissl halten das teil, der i3 mag ja heute noch gut genug sein aber morgen dann nich mehr wo aber der i5 noch reicht

jemand ne idee für eine kiste so 500-600Euro
Und Markenspeicher der schick ausschaut is auch egal...die 5 fps mehr sind sowas von wurscht....dieser ganze Hardwarekram ist auch eine mächtige abzocke find ich

bin grad so genervt von dem thema, ich kauf mir selbst nie wieder was anderes ausser Laptop....nach "Murtaughs" Motto:  -ich bin zu alt für diesen shice-


----------



## svd (24. November 2014)

Der i3 hat zwei physikalische Kerne, kann dank HT aber vier Threads abarbeiten.
Der i5 hat vier physikalische Kerne, kein HT, also ebenfalls vier Threads.
Der i7/Xeon hat vier physikalische Kerne, HT, daher acht Threads, die er bearbeiten kann.

Du musst mal weiter in den Kaufberatungsbereich eintauchen. einfach mal die älteren Themen durchsehen. Die letzten zusammengestellten ca. 600€ Systeme sind noch nicht lange her, deren Komponenten noch immer aktuell.
aber im Prinzip gleichen sie der Konfiguration der oben verlinkten 500€ PCs, nur dass du halt einen i5 statt i3 nimmst...


----------



## AwesomeGuy (24. November 2014)

ok merci werd ich mal machen...

also kein i5 hat HT?  ..ich habn i7 quad Laptop mit HT und dachte immer i5 sei gleichwertig wie i7, also auch mit HT


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2014)

Bei Notebooks kann das nochmal anders sein - das i5 steht da eher für die "klasse". Bei Desktop-CPUs sind die i5 aber IMMER 4 Kerne, 4 Threads. Die i7 4 Kerne, 8 Threads. Und die i3 halt 2 Kerne, 4 Threads.

Wegen der PCs: ein i7 wäre echt nur was, wenn man da auch noch irgendwelche Programme nutzen will, die sehr von CPU-Power profitieren. Ansonsten wäre der für 529€ vom Preis her echt gut - die Grafikkarte wäre nur etwas schwächer als die vom teureren PC, aber immer noch weit weit vor einer GT 440... 

Aber für den Preis ist der PC okay - hier PC-Kaufberatung - Tipps für Gamer-PCs ab 500 Euro  da ist auf Seite 5 ein PC für 500 Euro zum selber zusammenstellen. PC-Kaufberatung - Tipps für Gamer-PCs ab 500 Euro - PC-Zusammenstellungen: Einsteiger- und Mitteklasse-PC für 500 und 700 Euro   der wäre von der Grafikkarte etwas besser, aber nur mit nem Core i5 - dafür dürften aber mutmaßlich Gehäuse, Netzeil und Mainboard bei dem Fertig-PC nicht ganz so gut sein wie bei der Zusammenstellung von pcgames.


----------



## AwesomeGuy (25. November 2014)

der Beitrag der PC Games Hardware zusammenstellung ist..naja..eher nett gemeint.

gerade so Behauptungen wie dort geschrieben " Doch selbst die  stärksten AMD-CPUs der FX-9000er-Serie hinken den günstigeren Intel-CPUs  wie einem Core i5 für 150 bis 170 Euro hinterher."  ....halte ich für gewagt und fehl am Platz. Denn dem ist nicht so!
Gerade Medien werden oft von Konzernen finanziell unterstützt wegen der Werbung und daher gewisse Produkte als besonders besser als die Konkurrenz bezeichnet.  Das Ergenis zählt aber...und so habe ich hier ein interessantes Video:

Intel VS AMD Gaming [Battlefield 3] [HD] - YouTube

der Intel PC hat gerademal 5-7 FPS mehr....für mich völlig egal ob ich 5 FPS mehr habe...
Aber deswegen viel mehr Geld ausgeben für eine Prozessor, nein danke! 
Jetzt tendiere ich wieder eher zu AMD! Und da keine Spiele in der bestmöglichen Einstellungen laufen müssen, ist der AMD/Intel Unterschied unwichtig.
Ich habe noch weitere Videos gefunden wo AMD/Intel CPUs verglichen wurden in der LEistung beim spielen und jedesmal lächerlich 5-10 FPS eine Unterschied machten.
Meine Freundin nutzt den PC für Internet und Videos gucken und eher weniger zum zocken. also zocken schon...sie will nächstes jahr das neue Tomb Raider auf jedenfall spielen wollen in guter optik. 
Irgendwelche Programme welche den CPU besonders beanspruchen werden nicht ausgeführt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2014)

AwesomeGuy schrieb:


> der Beitrag der PC Games Hardware zusammenstellung ist..naja..eher nett gemeint.
> 
> gerade so Behauptungen wie dort geschrieben " Doch selbst die  stärksten AMD-CPUs der FX-9000er-Serie hinken den günstigeren Intel-CPUs  wie einem Core i5 für 150 bis 170 Euro hinterher."  ....halte ich für gewagt und fehl am Platz. Denn dem ist nicht so!
> Gerade Medien werden oft von Konzernen finanziell unterstützt wegen der Werbung und daher gewisse Produkte als besonders besser als die Konkurrenz bezeichnet.  Das Ergenis zählt aber...und so habe ich hier ein interessantes Video:
> ...


 Also, du machst da den Fehler, EINEN Einzelfall zu nehmen mit einem Spiel, das bekanntermaßen EXTREM grafiklastig ist, so dass die CPU da nicht sooo viel ausrichten kann, sofern sie ein bestimmtes Mindestniveau erreicht hat. Bei BF3 hast du auch innerhalb der Intel-CPUs, bei denen es normalerweise im Schnitt 20-30% Unterschied gibt, fast keinen Unterschied in Tests. Schau Dich mal bei den Tests auf diversen Seiten um. zB 

FX 9590 klar einem Core i5 unterlegen, 8 getestete Spiele AMD FX-9590 Prozessor im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase 
Hier FX 6000er und 8000er in mehreren Spielen schwächer als ein i5 AMD FX 6300 im Test bei GameStar.de   hier auch AMD FX-6350 und FX-4350 im Test: Spannende CPUs für Spieler? [Test der Woche] 

und es gibt noch etlichere weitere Tests, wo das so aussieht - glaubst Du allen ernstes, dass die durch die Bank weg lügen, weil Intel denen was bezahlt? Das wäre absolut grotesk. Und falls Du so was wirklich glaubst, dann müsstest du ebenso den Stimmen, die das Gegenteil behaupten, misstrauen: die könnten ja dann von AMD bezahlt worden sein...   




> Jetzt tendiere ich wieder eher zu AMD! Und da keine Spiele in der bestmöglichen Einstellungen laufen müssen, ist der AMD/Intel Unterschied unwichtig.


 ich hab doch auch gesagt, dass der FX-6300 für seinen Preis absolut okay ist ^^




> Ich habe noch weitere Videos gefunden wo AMD/Intel CPUs verglichen wurden in der LEistung beim spielen und jedesmal lächerlich 5-10 FPS eine Unterschied machten.


 Es hat auch niemand gesagt, dass es immer sofort 20 FPS sind. Und grad wenn man keine so gute Grafikkarte hat, hat man selbst bei z.B.  20% mehr Leistung nur 5-6 FPS mehr - logisch: wenn man nur 30FPS hat sind 20% Plus halt nur 6 FPS. 

Zudem hängt es vom Spiel ab - das grafiklastige Battlefield profitiert von einer starken CPU viel weniger, vor allem bei höheren Details. Siehe zB FX-8320, FX-6300 und FX-4300 im Test: Die kleinen Vishera-Modelle treten anAnno 2070 läuft da 15 FPS, gute 50% schneller mit nem Core i5 der vorigen Generation als mit einem FX-8320. Battlefield 3 hingehen: da sind es nur 3-4 FPS Unterschied. 

Die Frage ist immer: was kostet es? Der schnellste FX-8000er, der FX-8350, kostet zB auch seine 150€, ist dabei 10-15% schwächer als ein ÄLTERER Core i5-3000er Test: AMD FX-8350 „Vishera“ (Seite 6) - ComputerBase   und DANN wäre man bescheuert, wenn man nicht den gleichteuren, aber etwas schnellere UND stromsparenderen Core i5 nimmt. Oder hier Benchmarks: Battlefield 3, F1 2012 und Skyrim - FX, Core i7 und CrossFire: Wann wird die CPU zum Flaschenhals?  bei BF3 (grafiklastig) schneidet der AMD gut ab, aber bei Skyrim und F1 2012 sind es über 30-40FPS Unterschied - das sind zwar Core i7 als Vergleich, aber aus Tests Core i7 + Core i5 weiß man, dass die i7 in Games nicht viel stärker als die i5 sind. Würdest Du dann immer noch eher den FX-8350 für 150€ nehmen als einen core i5-4000er, den du auch für 150-170€ bekommst? ^^




> Meine Freundin nutzt den PC für Internet und Videos gucken und eher weniger zum zocken. also zocken schon...sie will nächstes jahr das neue Tomb Raider auf jedenfall spielen wollen in guter optik.
> Irgendwelche Programme welche den CPU besonders beanspruchen werden nicht ausgeführt.


 dann WIE GESAGT nimm ruhig den FX-6300 - wo ist das Problem? ^^


----------

